# snow blower for toro dingo



## csl (Jan 12, 2009)

i have several toro dingos that we use during the landscape season. all are tracked 420 and i would like to get more use out of them during the snow season. i have talked to the rep about the snow blower attachment, but they are just way to much. however, the local john deere dealer has a hydro snow blower attachment for the front loaders that is about the same specs as the toro ones, just has different hose lines and mounting plate. i could make new hoses and plate, but was wondering if anyone has done something like this is the past???? thanks for the help


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

if you are that handy, why not just buy a tractor mounted snow blower (like a lawn mower snow blower) and mount it with a hydraulic pump and mounting plate. actually i have a 48 inch one i would sell you dirt cheap ($500) if you were closer.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO the most important thing to consider is the hydraulic flow and pressure. I am, of course, assuming that the Dingo is providing the power, required to run the blower, via hydraulics. If so it is vitally important that the Dingo operating pressure is within the limits of whatever blower you are considering. Furthermore the range of the flow requirements, of the blower, must match the output of the Dingo.


----------



## csl (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks, john deere has the attachments that mount to the front tractors, they are significantly cheaper than toro. the dingo does provide the power, and its a 25 hp kohler. i would need to check to see if the psi and gpm fall within specs. good point


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*dingo snow blower*



csl;1093863 said:


> thanks, john deere has the attachments that mount to the front tractors, they are significantly cheaper than toro. the dingo does provide the power, and its a 25 hp kohler. i would need to check to see if the psi and gpm fall within specs. good point


The Pronovost company has 4? hydraulic drive blowers and use a standard quick attach kit to mount them on tractor front end loaders and skid steers.

leon


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

almost all mini skids can handle a blower attachment with regard to flow (36 and 48" need 10 to 15 gal/min) but what is really the braker on those units is the fact that the operator has no feet , fingers or arms left by the morning (from the cold) and the dam thing , if on tracks it is to slow. Not worth shlepping it to the site by trailer when you can slap two 30" plus snow throwers on the back of your truck. I used my MT52 with the smooth bucket and /or the utility plow for a couple of seasons but this year I'm rethinking. Also don't forget the depreciation factor on those dingos when they get all that salt into the bearings.


----------



## csl (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah we have used the buckets in the past and its not very fast. but with the blower attachment we can shoot snow over 50 feet, at a very fast pace. the dingos have a lot of secondary power and would be a lot faster than a blower, or two.


----------

